# I just bought a knife over the telephone.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Normally, I never give any piece of information--no matter how minor--over the telephone. But today I wanted a "certain knife," and that meant I had to make the call-in myself. I used the nomenclature from a very recent A.G. Russell catalog. Yeah, I know what most of you are thinking.

I probably have gotten their catalog(s) in the mail for almost 20 years. And the nice thing about orders is that their company is open for 24/7. They have a full staff of some very polite women answering the phone, and despite all of the numbers and abbreviations the company requires, the girls get every JOT and TIDDLE correctly into their computer.

Now, usually the knives I sell go for about 200 to 800 dollars. These are kind of sub-collectible show-off knives. A guy might use knives like this once or twice per year, but never when out fishing! But here the knife I bought was a locking folder, 3-inch singular blade and a handle of bright yellow Delrin. My experience is to buy folders in bright yellow. _If you drop a knife on a forest trail, trust me, it's easier to spot a yellow knife_!

Despite all of the criticism I get, I have never cracked a handle or snapped a blade on an A.G. Russell knife. I prefer to carry pocket folders when I am in and out of a mall store--the employees there freak out when they see any type of "weapon."

I bought knife order number RUS-CQ13YD. It went for $59.95

These come with a sharp but toothy edge, and the guy that provides this bevel is quite the cutler. I have never received a bad edge or a blade that chipped yet. So if you want to spend lots of time outside in jeans, and you know it will rain or snow, at least one of these knives should be in your jacket or denims. So, what does a knife salesman buy for himself? Why, a "never-break" blade from A.G. Russell.

I will show the shipper and new knife when it arrives. Thank you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a text book case of a knife fetish to the untrained eye. As Pedophiles usually get a job around kids and necrophiliacs tend to inhabit the funeral home staff. It only seems right a person with a knife thing should work at the knife factory..or be an wandering tinker..knife sharpener guy. I have a pal who did that before he got his hands messed up. All the tools of the trade in the back of a one ton Ford van. Look into that. Thanks. 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140410120119AAq4ukb


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@bigwheel*, thank you for the polite feedback. I work out of my home, and my friends and clients show up--usually when they smell strong, Luwak Free Range Kopi Coffee. Yeah, I know, I know, it's what mercenaries drink. Yeah, I know it's expensive. I'm just not an alcohol drinker. Yikes, pay me, kill me or give me the damn coffee!

(I don't think the clients come for sharp blades, although they do get them. I think it's just a good cup of coffee they want!)

Oh, speaking of marital bliss, if you buy yourself some Kopi, and you don't want to have your wife divorce you or worse yet or marry your brother, never show the price tag to your lady deliberately! This stuff goes for +400 in South America. Split a bag with some your friends and thank me later...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. We drink pre ground Folgers from dirty cups around here..just like John Wayne. We like it hot and black..just like our wimmen. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, here's another tip. Sometimes you get these "name brand" coffee items at some steal-of-a-deal pricing. If a bag of high-end coffee goes for 39 dollars, pass it by. It's been cut with cheaply priced, local arabica beans.

If you ever do get a cup of cheap Kopi you'll see what I mean...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok will go try to buy some. Thanks. Woops never mind. Let us start by buying some coffee cherries and a few Asian Palm Civets to eat em and poop that stuff out. That should work by cracky. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/241038/microwave-chocolate-mug-cake/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

it is a nice looking knife, but I don't like Chinese made knives with Chinese made steel. The Chinese can go fornicate themselves, their families, their friends, and their pets. They can fornicate their trees if they want to. I am not buying their shit if I can help it, these days. Nice looking knife, though. Just not made by A.G. Russell, even though they put their name on it. A.G. Russell is an Arkansas-based company.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I had to do a search on Kopi Luwak, no thanks, not inclined to drink coffee made from cat sh**. Even if it was free.

https://pbfy.com/blog/kopi-luwak-is-it-worth-the-price/

Wonder how someone got the idea to make coffee from cat dung?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like something the Frog Eating Frenchies might like. My Daddy the WWII vet said they would eat or drink anything.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> it is a nice looking knife, but I don't like Chinese made knives with Chinese made steel. The Chinese can go fornicate themselves, their families, their friends, and their pets. They can fornicate their trees if they want to. I am not buying their shit if I can help it, these days. Nice looking knife, though. Just not made by A.G. Russell, even though they put their name on it. A.G. Russell is an Arkansas-based company.


If you did a complete metallurgical test on the best-of-the-best popular knives I fear you might be disappointed. For example, a camping knife does not have the same 'recipe' as a knife used by sailors. Ergo, did you ever see a deer hunting knife from Wisconsin? Yikes, you have no idea how many deer knives--still soaked in blood and left into their sheaths--and are still used by the clueless.

This has gotten so bad over time that I usually try and find a shaping stone that is about to disintegrate. A hunter wouldn't leave blackpowder in a valuable flintlock, but the same guy might have a nice knife with deep rusty pits...


----------

